# Happy dance!!



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

After almost 4 months unemployed. I might have a job! I just aced the phone interview today with GEICO! I am scheduled for pre-employment testing & possible 2nd interview on Monday April 8th at 2pm!

I need all the good energy, best wishes & prayers I can get! I'd really like to get this job!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 4, 2013)

Serious good vibes heading your way!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers to You!


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 4, 2013)

Great news!!


----------



## christinak (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck, good juju, go go go!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 4, 2013)

Woo!  Congrats and I hope you get it!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 4, 2013)

Good luck! That is great news.


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Best of luck!! Will send out some good vibes for you!  (I am not sure how many good vibes I will be able to send out that day, as my partner is going in for surgery then, but I will be thinking about you and sending out good thoughts on Sunday for sure ;-) )


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 4, 2013)

Badger said:


> Best of luck!! Will send out some good vibes for you!  (I am not sure how many good vibes I will be able to send out that day, as my partner is going in for surgery then, but I will be thinking about you and sending out good thoughts on Sunday for sure ;-) )



I'll send some to you/ you send to me.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats great news! Best wishes!


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> I'll send some to you/ you send to me.



Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 5, 2013)

My youngest son has worked at the Geico main Office in Macon, GA, for the last two years. He seemed to be happy there. He is leaving this week to move to Arkansas. The things we do for love.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 5, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> My youngest son has worked at the Geico main Office in Macon, GA, for the last two years. He seemed to be happy there. He is leaving this week to move to Arkansas. The things we do for love.



Cool! Can ya ask him to email me? I wanna pick his brain LOL. I'll PM my email addy to you. But ask him first.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

Good Vibes headed your way!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 8, 2013)

UPDATE!!
Ok, I passed my pre-employment testing and interview assessment. I will get an email or phone call within 3-5 days for a 2nd interview with the department head. Things are looking up!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> UPDATE!!
> Ok, I passed my pre-employment testing and interview assessment. I will get an email or phone call within 3-5 days for a 2nd interview with the department head. Things are looking up!


 SWEET!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 8, 2013)

whoop whoop!!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats!  I remember what it was like being laid off after 9/11 and how hard it was to find a job again.  Congrats!


----------



## Smee (Apr 8, 2013)

YAY!!! Almost there!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 10, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Congrats!  I remember what it was like being laid off after 9/11 and how hard it was to find a job again.  Congrats!



On 9/11, I was the supervisor in charge of an air traffic control station in Georgia. We had close all airports in the state and get all general aviation aircraft on the ground.

Making soap is so much better.


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that things are looking good for the job still!  Continuing to wish you well


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 11, 2013)

Badger said:


> I am so glad to hear that things are looking good for the job still!  Continuing to wish you well



I am glad to read that your partner is doing well as well.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 11, 2013)

Any updates?  Sending you good luck vibes!

In my non-soap life, I am an HR recruiter.  Feel free to pick my brain about interviewing and stuff   A good resource is Ask a Manager.  She has lots of job hunting and interviewing advice on there.  I comment regularly as VictoriaHR


----------

